# Baycon Gaming Convention



## Trollbabe (Mar 19, 2007)

May 4,5,6 2007 
CANADA'S GREATEST GAMING CONVENTION  is happening again at the Ramada Hotel downtown Hamilton, Ontario.

This is a great time for the public to meet the manufacturers, play dice games, card games, board games, rpg's, ccg's, cmg's, miniature games, strategy games and games of luck.  Visit the retailers.  

Once again Bayshore Hobbies is sponsoring "The Settlers of Catan" Canadian Championship with the winner winning a Seat in the World Championship in Essen.
Bayshore Hobbies will pay up to $800.00 of travel upon receiving confirmed travel receipts.

The Settlers of Catan Canadian Championship 2006 was won by Andrew Miles.
2nd place was Eric Huynh
3rd place was Henry Ouleuey
4th place was Jules Vouter

MAYFAIR GAMES is not only sending staff to run the Settlers tournament but they will be showing off their games in the market.

FANTASY FLIGHT GAMES will be appearing as well with their much loved line up of board games, card games and rpg's.

Phil from PAIZO will be running some unique events.  Paizo will have new RPG modules out and Phil will even run KDL or perhaps a Stonehenge demo or two.

SABERTOOTH GAMES will be running the UFS tourney and they will be showing off their Black Library books and Warhammer Fantasy role play line.

THE GAMES AUCTION will take place again this year.  It will be a silent auction with a limited amount of games.  Lists of submissions with starting prices will be submitted.  The auctioneer will then take the selected items and post them on the web site.  More info to follow.


----------

